# Photo album upload (mod help please)



## jymellis (Jun 26, 2009)

i am trying to make a new album in my profile. after i click add album, i am able to make a description but not upload a pic for the album. i have 3 other albums but for some reason cant upload pics for a new album, any help please?


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 26, 2009)

The uploader as well as a bunch of other image-related stuff broke for no real reason about six weeks ago. Alex knows and is going to begin working on it and a whole bunch of other site-related stuff at the beginning of next week, I believe. No ETA but at least it'll happen eventually.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 26, 2009)

thanx, and all along i thought it was my computer anti-intelligence.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 28, 2009)

Actually it broke for a reason, Chris pointed out what's causing it and it should take 5 minutes to fix.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

Well when I say "no reason" I mean that it wasn't broken/didn't stop working through the deliberate actions of anyone or anything Around here that's probably the best case scenario.


----------

